# Why cant I view telegram anymore?



## Moths (Nov 6, 2022)

I like viewing jersh's updates on my phone but recently the nigger doesn't even load  on a web browser anymore and I dont want to install a fucking app because I shouldnt need to install a new app for every single fucking website I want to view thats why we have web browsers you fucking webniggers

Reddit is just as fucking annoying with that shit when I view it for a niche advice on something because some retard had the same problem as me


----------



## 777Flux (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm having the same issue here. I don't want to make an account because registering with a phone number, VOIP or otherwise is retarded


----------



## AnyballLecter (Nov 6, 2022)

@Null If telegram has unpersoned you for thought crimes or other reasons, I recommend identifying and announcing a new rallying point for status updates.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Nov 6, 2022)

That's a nuisance. kiwifarms.cc is dead so I guess he needs to Poast more.


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 6, 2022)

Stabmaster Arson II said:


> View attachment 3810932


It sucks, but at least it's not like Telegram completely deplatformed Null yet.


----------



## TakeSoma (Nov 6, 2022)

Here are the viewing only workarounds for people that don't have a Telegram account:

Official announcements:
https://telewebgram.com/kiwifarms

Shitposting warlords:
https://telewebgram.com/kiwifarmschat

Warning: might be slow to load.


----------



## Pangolin (Nov 6, 2022)

Thank you, sir. I am one of the Lost Kiwi Tribes right now unable to access the clearnet site, so it helps to be able to see the posts of dear leader.
I've found that for Reddit, you can change the url to "old.reddit.com" and get a usable experience. Sometimes.


----------



## AnyballLecter (Nov 6, 2022)

@TakeSoma provided a useful workaround with https://telewebgram.com/kiwifarms

This is the newest message (I deleted number as a precaution):


> My new phone number is +X XXXX XXXX— feel free to leave a message. If you are transgender, please file a complaint so I can see if this provider handles complaints sanely.



Is this for real or did someone hack Null?


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Nov 6, 2022)

AnyballLecter said:


> This is the newest message (I deleted number as a precaution):
> 
> 
> Is this for real or did someone hack Null?


Jersh doesn't care if you call him and he wants to see if they kill the number like they did his other one.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 6, 2022)

AnyballLecter said:


> Is this for real or did someone hack Null?


I believe he uses a voice to text thing for his messages, so if you call and leave him a message it'll basically just convert to what amounts to an email. I'm not familiar with the exact process, but he probably isn't going to literally sit there and listen to you talk, so it's not as weird as it sounds at first. Still weird, but not _as_ weird.


----------



## Retribution (Nov 6, 2022)

423-973-XXXX seems to be allocated to Sneedville, TN.  93.53% White.  Good choice, @Null.


----------



## Snikch (Nov 8, 2022)

You now get error on slow website. They system is down!


----------



## Resunoit (Nov 8, 2022)

Telegram blocked it.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 13, 2022)

Still not fixed.


----------

